# Gold fish on side at bottom of tank he was stuck



## RyanH100 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well I have 2 goldfish I had 3 untill the 2 other assholes ate him  my fav one. Well recently 1 of them got stuck in a boat I have in center of fish and I just thought a ghost ate him or something then about 3 days later I moved the boat nd he was there stuck and I took him out and hes on bottom of tank trying to move and eat but he cant he's moving his fins he's now lieing upside down and he looks so depressed is the little guy going to die or is there anyway to save him?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you ultimately sure the other two goldfish ate the third? Goldfish aren't exactly renowned cannibals, but fish will consume the corpse of any dead fish - it's simply nature's way of preventing disease.

I'd suspect dodgy water quality. Can you test the water for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate; and post the results?


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Yup, probably a good idea just to test the water just in case that's the problem.
I hope your fishy makes it.


----------

